# Swollen eye



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 23, 2005)

I just went outside to see my bunnies and noticed Millie's left eye is swollen. I tried to touch it but she flinched away soI don't know if it hurts. ShouldI take her to the vets? Please reply quickily, i'm really worried.:?


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 23, 2005)

If she won't let you see it and flinches whenyou try to touch it, then it must be painful for her, so yes, I wouldtake her to the vet. Is it possible she has been stung by something? Ialways go on the side of caution with eye injuries. I hope she is OK.Keep us informed

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 23, 2005)

Definitely take her to the vet as soon aspossible. She may have gotten something stuck in there. Infection canhappen quickly. The stress of the pain is putting her in a vulnerableposition as well. 

Wouldn't waste a moment's time. Take her in right away and keep us updated. Can't mess around with the eyes. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for your replies, i wish i could take herright away but my mum and dad have taken both the cars to go to work sothere is no way to get her there. I've just rung my mum and she told meto book her an appointment for after she gets back from work. I wish icould take her sooner but this is the only time possible. I'll bekeeping a close eye on her untill then. I wish i could help her, i hateto think of her in pain.:sad:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww sending prayers your way and hoping it isnt too serious.

It does sound like a sting or she has gotten something in there like Jan and Carolyn have said.

Vickie


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, can anybody think of something i coulddo? Maybe put something cool on it? I hate waiting. I keep trying tothink of someway i could get her there quicker but there is no way. Mysister can drive but we don't have the car. I wish my mum had walked towork today! Sorry i just hate sitting round not being able to help.Millie is dozing at the mo, she was eating before and isn't tilting herhead so i don't think she has hit her head. I think your rightabout having something in there or the bee stingandknow how painful bee stings are, my poor baby!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 23, 2005)

You might try putting a warm compress on it ifshe'll let you just toclean it up a bit if it'soozing. Don't do a whole lot to it until they cansee what's going on with the eye. 

I hear your desperation and worry. You're doing the best you can and so is your mother. 

I'm praying for you and her. ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope the vet visit goes well!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope it can be fixed quickly!


----------



## Trina (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope that the swollen eye isnt too serious to comple. My prayers and thoughts are to you and your bun bun. 

Just keep a very close eye on your bun. I have a good feeling that its treatable.  Keep in touch!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone, your all so sweet:hug:. I'vebeen worrying all day but apart from her eye Millie has been her usualself. We have an apointment for 5 so not long now, i'm taking Rubyalong aswell just incase they need to see her plus they hate car ridesso having Ruby there will help her keep calm. I'll feel much betteronce we have been to the vets. I'll update you when we get back. I'mKeeping my fingers crossed it's nothing bad!


----------



## m.e. (Aug 23, 2005)

ray:

Praying for your beautiful girl. Hope it's nothing to serious.

((HUGS))

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, please do update us as soon as you find out what's going on with that eye.

I've been wondering if it's oozing, or it's the lid that'sswollen. Don't know if it's swollen completely shut or not,but the vet will be able to figure it out. 

ray:

You're definitely very much in my thoughts and prayers.

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry Carolyn i didn't really explain that. Thetop bit looks swollen up, i noticed it was bigger than the other sideand then i got her to come over to me and noticed her eye was halfshut. It isn't oozing which is a good sighn i guess. I don't know ifit's just me but i think it's gone down a bit, her eye looks a bit moreopen.:dunno:I'm full of nervous energy now. On the one handi'm glad we're going but on the other i'm nervous. Why is time passingso slowly? I just want to be back already!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well i'm back. He looked at her eye, theswelling had gone down but he said it was still red. He then gave mesome eye drops which i have to give to her twice day for about fourdays. I don't know how i'm going to do that, she got conjunctivitusafew months ago and she hated having those drops, i had to wrap her ina towel and she hated me after that, and she's been really friendlylately.Oh well at least i know she's ok now. I was worried it would besomething worse. The vet said that it's best to give her the eye dropsstraight away before infection sets in as it can badly effect rabbits.I want to thank you all for your posts, you helped me when i waspanicking and gave me some good adviceso thankseveryone.:kiss:Your the best!

(P.S does anybody have any good ideas for giving her eye drops? Thanks!)


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 23, 2005)

How is Millie? I am pleased you got her to the vet. Let us know how it went!

Jan


----------



## m.e. (Aug 23, 2005)

:highfive:

Glad to hear you've got her to the vetsand that it's not too serious. No advice with regards to the eye drops,but good luck anyway!

*sending healing thoughts to Millie* :hug:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 23, 2005)

I am so pleased Millie is OK and that it's not serious - did the vet know what caused it?

I think you may have to wrap Millie in a towel again. I know whenPernod had conjunctivitis and we had to give her drops, we had to dothe same. Millie will probably be miffed but she'll get over it,especially if it helps her.

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Bunnys_rule63,

Secure her, sometimes it's best on the floor or on a table for moresupport. Pull the lower eyelid out just a bitanddrop it between her eyelid andeye. Some people doit with the upper eyelid. Whatever your hold can get youeasier to, go with. 

Next time you go to the vet if this happens again, you might ask forthe ointment rather than the drops. Sometimes you can geteither or.

Thoughts and prayers go out to our little Millie. Definitelystick with what the doctor said about giving her the drops, and as muchas you don't want to, make certain that when you do it, you get it inher eye. 



-Carolyn


P.S. An example of how to put her on the table to secure her is best seen by how Buck used to trim my rabbits nails.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 23, 2005)

or here's another example with a bigger rabbit.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, i will try Buck's method asi'm sure if he used it it works well.I've been out withthem now, i think Millie's forgiven me as i was getting the but when wefirst got back. She's been eating out of my hand and letting me strokeher. Oh i forgot to say in my last post, last time they went to thevets for a checkup they were both overweight and since thenthey have lost loads, i'm so proud! Well he weighed Millie and she'slost 8% body fat! He says she needs to loose a little more but shefeels and looks fine to me, Ruby could probably loose more although hedidn't weigh her but she has lost loads since last time although she isleft with skin flaps around her arms and a big dewalp. Oh and Luvabunthe vet said he couldn't see what had happened with her eye, hecouldn't see anything in it so he wasn't sure but i'm just glad she'sok now. I'm staring the drops tomorrow. I was thinking, as i'm nervousabout putting her on her back:?could i hold her on a tablebut with her feet on it? I could put a towel around her to stop hermoving? It's just she's very...wiry as my mum would say. Ruby is thebig softie that i can pick up (although she doesn't like it very much).It's just it might be less stressfull for her, I know some bunnies loveto go in the bunny trance but i doubt very much that Millie is thattype of bun. What do you think?

Jess, Ruby and nearly better Millie:sunshine:

p.s thanks for all your healing thoughts, i think they have helps alot!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 26, 2005)

How's that eye doing?

onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 27, 2005)

Much better, i'm not sure when to stop puttingthem in though. The vet said 4 days but then he said just to use ituntill it's run out but it's still got loads left in it. What do youthink? I have posted a bit about Millie on their home thread. She'sgetting better to catch and doesn't get stressed out anymore or givesme the but afterwards, well as long as i give her a raisinafter.I have to give one to Ruby aswell, she always hops upto me now and stands up. It's way to cute! lol.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2005)

I'd keep using it until it was completely back to normal. Why don't you ask the vet? 

I'm glad to hear the little one is on the mend. 

:great:

-Carolyn


----------

